# Chinese Jian Sport Combat



## Nyrotic (Nov 20, 2007)

These days there seems to be a lack of interest in Chinese swordsmanship, so for the sake on not letting something like this die I'm gonna try and bring together as many people with an interest in this together.

http://www.worldjianshu.org/Home/tabid/88/Default.aspx


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2007)

Neat!


----------

